# Expedite lost BRP? (DVLA lost BRP during licence application!)



## stenomanuk (Feb 22, 2015)

Is there a way to apply for an expedited BRP replacement?

My husband just applied for a provisional driving licence sending in his BRP and passport. The DLVA has written a letter saying they need the BRP! It was definitely sent to them as two of us went through the documents together as we put them in the envelope, ticking the list as we went along.

Is it possible to get an expedited replacement BRP if DVLA can't find it? He has to travel in four weeks' time and is getting very nervous. Cost is not an issue.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

He can do a same-day premium service centre application, but has to pay extra.


----------



## stenomanuk (Feb 22, 2015)

That's a relief. Thank you, Joppa.


----------



## stenomanuk (Feb 22, 2015)

Another thought I have had is if my husband applies for the BRP taking the longer time option (the 8-10 weeks rather than the same day), will evidence the BRP has been applied for be acceptable to (1) board an Emirates flight from Dubai to the UK, and (2) be acceptable to the Border Agency on arrival? I don't know what you receive to show your application is in progress, but it's just a thought as time is an issue for the one-day route at the Border Agency office.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your husband is an Egyptian, a visa national, so airlines won't let him board the flight for UK without BRP.


----------

